# Walla Walla Gran Fondo ?



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

Anyone have any insite into the Gran Fondo in Walla Walla Sept 24th? I'm thinking of heading down from Spokane with my wife who's fairly new at riding, and looking for an easy loop for her to do. Distances are 22, 35, 60, but I wonder about climbing etc? 

Thanks


----------

